
Your Computer Really Is a Part of You - cwan
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/03/heidegger-tools/#ixzz0hn4itVC0
======
cakeface
This seems so obvious to me as someone who uses a computer constantly. Like
the example in the article about tying shoelaces, you aren't thinking about
your fingers or hands or keys or mouse but the effect that those things are
conveying from your thoughts onto the screen. And more than really onto a
screen. More onto some other reality that is visualized by a screen.

I'd love to see more research into things like this.

~~~
nirmal
My advisor (Dr. Thad Starner) is a full time wearable user. His computer is
basically his extended memory and his students have learned not to have
discussions with him unless the wearable is on, the heads-up display is
working and he has his Twiddler in hand ready to type in new info or look up
past info.

EDIT: Useful links

Thad's website: <http://www.cc.gatech.edu/fac/Thad.Starner/>

Paper on how he uses his wearable: [http://berkeley.intel-
research.net/~klyons/pubs/everyday_cas...](http://berkeley.intel-
research.net/~klyons/pubs/everyday_case.pdf)

------
kylemathews
Marshall McLuhan said this a long time ago in his book, "Understanding Media:
The Extensions of Man". He argues any media (TV, telephones, cars, railroads,
planes, etc.) are extensions of our bodies and nervous systems. We've been
cyborgs for a long time now.

